# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  hotspot login page

## TEO2202

Καλησπέρα έχω ενα mikrotik που υποστηρίζει hotspot , θα ήθελα να μου πείτε πως μπορώ με ποιο πρόγραμμά κάτι για αρχαρίους  να επεξεργαστώ τα html μαμά αρχεία που έχει η login page για να φτιάξω αλη login page δικιά μου η αν έχετε κανένα sait , link με έτοιμα αρχεία.

----------


## kostas_thess

> Καλησπέρα έχω ενα mikrotik που υποστηρίζει hotspot , θα ήθελα να μου πείτε πως μπορώ με ποιο πρόγραμμά κάτι για αρχαρίους  να επεξεργαστώ τα html μαμά αρχεία που έχει η login page για να φτιάξω αλη login page δικιά μου η αν έχετε κανένα sait , link με έτοιμα αρχεία.


Τι θες να κάνεις ? Αν μπεις με FTP στο μικροτικ εχει εναν φακελο hotspot . εκει βρισκονται ολα τα αρχεια . 

Θέλεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα για να τα επεξεργαστής ?

----------


## TEO2202

> Τι θες να κάνεις ? Αν μπεις με FTP στο μικροτικ εχει εναν φακελο hotspot . εκει βρισκονται ολα τα αρχεια . 
> 
> Θέλεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα για να τα επεξεργαστής ?


Ναι ακριβώς θέλω να φτιάξω την login page όπως θέλω εγώ με άλλο φόντο κ.λ.π

----------


## kostas_thess

> Ναι ακριβώς θέλω να φτιάξω την login page όπως θέλω εγώ με άλλο φόντο κ.λ.π


Υπαρχουν πολλα προγραμματα οπος το Dreamweaver π.χ Αλλα αν εχεις γνωσεις HTML μπορεις να το κανεισ και απο εναν απλο text editor .

----------


## TEO2202

> Υπαρχουν πολλα προγραμματα οπος το Dreamweaver π.χ Αλλα αν εχεις γνωσεις HTML μπορεις να το κανεισ και απο εναν απλο text editor .


Δεν έχω πολύ καλές γνώσεις άρα πάω στο Dreamweaver

----------


## kostas_thess

> Δεν έχω πολύ καλές γνώσεις άρα πάω στο Dreamweaver


Αν θελεις διαβασε εδω

http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual...mizing_Hotspot

μπορεις να κανεις οτι θελεις σχεδόν

----------


## TEO2202

> Αν θελεις διαβασε εδω
> 
> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual...mizing_Hotspot
> 
> μπορεις να κανεις οτι θελεις σχεδόν


Ναι τα εχω δει αλλά θα ήθελα κάτι που να έχει γραφικό περιβαλον για να κάνω την δουλειά. Όσο για το Dreamweaver μαλον πρέπει να μου προτείνεις κάποιο άλλο γιατί όταν πάω να το περάσω στη μέση της εγκατάστασης μου βγάζει μμπλε οθόνη κινεζικά και κάνει επανεκκίνηση το pc κάτι παίζει με το πρόγραμμα και το pc μου . Υπάρχει κάποιο αλο πρόγραμμα

----------


## kostas_thess

> Ναι τα εχω δει αλλά θα ήθελα κάτι που να έχει γραφικό περιβαλον για να κάνω την δουλειά. Όσο για το Dreamweaver μαλον πρέπει να μου προτείνεις κάποιο άλλο γιατί όταν πάω να το περάσω στη μέση της εγκατάστασης μου βγάζει μμπλε οθόνη κινεζικά και κάνει επανεκκίνηση το pc κάτι παίζει με το πρόγραμμα και το pc μου . Υπάρχει κάποιο αλο πρόγραμμα


Δες εδω

----------


## TEO2202

είδα κάποια βίντεο στο youtube και χρησιμοποίησα το microsoft front page . Κάτι έκανα αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το τελειώσω. Έχω τα μαμησια αρχεία του mikrotik login page και με το front page τα μετέτρεψα και τα αποθήκευσα σε ενα αρχειο index . Εαν θέλει καποιος να του ανεβάσω καπου τα αρχεια και τα μεν και το δε , να το κοιτάξει για κάποιον που ξέρει ειναι δουλειά 5 λεπτων  :Wink:

----------


## kostas_thess

> είδα κάποια βίντεο στο youtube και χρησιμοποίησα το microsoft front page . Κάτι έκανα αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το τελειώσω. Έχω τα μαμησια αρχεία του mikrotik login page και με το front page τα μετέτρεψα και τα αποθήκευσα σε ενα αρχειο index . Εαν θέλει καποιος να του ανεβάσω καπου τα αρχεια και τα μεν και το δε , να το κοιτάξει για κάποιον που ξέρει ειναι δουλειά 5 λεπτων


Ανεβασε τα να τα δουμε  :Smile:

----------


## TEO2202

Ok παιδια αύριο θα τα ανέβασε ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -




> Ανεβασε τα να τα δουμε


παιδια τα αρχεια ειναι εδω 

http://www.mediafire.com/?6b2zk6fld2na748

----------


## kostas_thess

> Ok παιδια αύριο θα τα ανέβασε ευχαριστω
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> παιδια τα αρχεια ειναι εδω 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6b2zk6fld2na748


Θελεις να φτιάξεις κατι συγκεκριμένο ? Η απλα δοκιμάζεις ? αν ειναι να στο φτιαξω  :Smile:

----------


## TEO2202

Ναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο , με λίγα λόγια αν πάρεις τα μαμά αρχεία που έχεις προσθέσει μέσα στο φάκελο img μια εικόνα "awmn" τίποτα άλλο . Μόλις ανοίξεις το index το αρχείο που μου εκανε το frontpage , θα δεις την ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα που θέλω  , με λίγα λόγια ειναι backround η εικόνα "awmn" και πάνω σε αυτη σε ενα σημείο ειναι τα κουτάκια για το login και το password. Ευχαριστω και συγνωμη που σε κουράζω αν τα καταφέρουμε , θα βαλω κατω σε μια γωνια και τη υπογραφη σου το ονομα του κατασκευαστη  :Wink:

----------


## TEO2202

Τελικά έκανες κάτι η δεν έχεις χρόνο ?

----------


## kostas_thess

> Τελικά έκανες κάτι η δεν έχεις χρόνο ?


Ελα σορρυ . απλα ειχα πολυ δουλεια 

Λοιπον θα στο κανω σημερα .

- - - Updated - - -

Ετοιμο . Αν θες να αλλαξω κατι πες μου να στο κανω  :Smile: 

Κατεβασετα απο εδω

----------


## TEO2202

> Ελα σορρυ . απλα ειχα πολυ δουλεια 
> 
> Λοιπον θα στο κανω σημερα .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ετοιμο . Αν θες να αλλαξω κατι πες μου να στο κανω 
> 
> Κατεβασετα απο εδω


Φιλε εισαι θεος τι να λεμε τωρα... :Smile:  Το μονο που αν μπορεις και εχεις χρονο , το πλαισιο που βαζεις username και pass ειναι ασπρο θα ηθελα να ειναι διαφανο να περνει τα χρωματα του φοντου . Ασπρο να ειναι μονο οι μπαρες που γραφεις οχι το πλαισιο. και ετσι να ειναι καλο ειναι απλα αμα εχεις χρονο σκαλισετο λιγο ακομα :Razz:

----------


## kostas_thess

> Φιλε εισαι θεος τι να λεμε τωρα... Το μονο που αν μπορεις και εχεις χρονο , το πλαισιο που βαζεις username και pass ειναι ασπρο θα ηθελα να ειναι διαφανο να περνει τα χρωματα του φοντου . Ασπρο να ειναι μονο οι μπαρες που γραφεις οχι το πλαισιο. και ετσι να ειναι καλο ειναι απλα αμα εχεις χρονο σκαλισετο λιγο ακομα


Ετιμο . Αν θελεις κατι αλλο να αλλαξω πες μου

κατεβασε το εδω

----------


## TEO2202

είσαι ωραιος τι να λεμέ τώρα.... :Wink: . στο τέλος δεξιά της σελίδας θα βάλω το nick names σου

----------


## kostas_thess

> είσαι ωραιος τι να λεμέ τώρα..... στο τέλος δεξιά της σελίδας θα βάλω το nick names σου


θελεις κατι αλλο να κανεις ?

----------


## TEO2202

> θελεις κατι αλλο να κανεις ?


οχι προς το παρών είναι έτσι όπως το ήθελα αν θελήσω κατι θα σου πω σε ευχαριστω

----------

